# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  кризис после 30

## Luca

кризис после 30

----------


## Aare

А если чуть поменьше 30, то уже не вариант писать?

----------


## tempo

"Кризис 30" - это штамп, придуманный платными мозго@бами.

В любом возрасте можно понять (или не понять), что бегашщь по очень ху@вому кругу. Aare вот ещё не добежала, а уже врубилась. И разве что склонность к нумерологии заставляет фиксироваться на нолике.

Вопрос в том, как с этой карусельки соскочить.

----------


## Luca

tempo, 

"... А что бы вы со своей стороны могли предложить?
— Да что тут предлагать?.. А то пишут, пишут... конгресс, немцы какие-то... Голова пухнет. Взять всё, да и поделить...
— Так я и думал, — воскликнул Филипп Филиппович, шлепнув ладонью по скатерти, — именно так и полагал.""

----------


## tempo

Luсa, знакомство с литературой и гуглом похвально, конечно, но демагогический "гав" не принимается. Ведь предложение не зависать на штампах, а работать над собой - вполне конкретно.

----------


## Антош

> "Кризис 30" - это штамп, придуманный платными мозго@бами.
> 
> В любом возрасте можно понять (или не понять), что бегашщь по очень ху@вому кругу. Aare вот ещё не добежала, а уже врубилась. И разве что склонность к нумерологии заставляет фиксироваться на нолике.
> 
> Вопрос в том, как с этой карусельки соскочить.


 Согласен абсолютно. Тоже во 30 в этом году исполнилось, а кртзтс самокритики начался за 10 лет до этого. Сейчас кризис значительно меньше, чем тогда. Его вообще можно сказать, что нет.

----------


## microbe

Не вижу никакого кризиса у себя, ибо он начался задолго до 30-лет.

----------


## tempo

κρίσις – решение, поворотный пункт

осознание этого поможет не зависнуть раскорякой, одна нога на одной дороге, вторая - хер знает где.

из кризиса выводит поиск точки опоры.

----------


## microbe

У меня кризис начался в 23-года то бишь 11-лет назад из-за того что я не смог то чего хотел, а именно продвинуть свои 3D-игры, это сейчас легче разрабатывать игры имея движки Unity, Unreal и т.д. А тогда приходилось всё самому познавать голое API MS DirectX 8/9 или OpenGL и на основе создавать игры, одну 3D-игру сделал но продажи были мизерные, потом устроился программистом C# далее ушёл в основной мой язык программирование С/С++. Сейчас в итоге работаю монтажником ЛВС по сей день и программирую в свободные дни в своё удовольствие, конечно и работал на стройке, грузчиком.

----------


## microbe

Всё что описал выше это не полный кризис, а всё потому-что меня многие кидали красивые девушки. Никогда не было проблем с красивыми девушками, но вот с состоятельными соперниками другое дело.

----------


## microbe

Написал пьяным отсебятину...

----------


## microbe

Монтажником ЛВС, когда работал вообще чуть не подрался с сис-админом из-за программистки-1С, она запала на меня, а админ что-то на придумывал себе и решил огрызаться мне без повода. 7-месяцев проработал и ушёл, с той девахой ничего не вышло, у неё чувак на GT-R катался а я пешком и т.п.

----------


## microbe

Чем моложе я был тем смелее был. Сейчас вообще трус стал, по логике смерть ближе, а боишься её ещё больше. Когда было 25-лет был вообще пофигистом и конечно эффект Даннинга-Крюгера + максимализм зашкаливал. Сейчас стал трусом.

----------


## microbe

Армагеддон ждали во все времена, помню миллениум  2000-года и календарь Майя 2012-года. А сколько было в прошлом, лучше читать Станислава Лема и Ника Бострома.

----------


## Unity

Хи, Вы - сурвивалист с тревожным чемоданчиком, дробовиком и бункером во глухом лесу с запасом тушенки на 15 лет?)

----------


## Kales

Да каждому возрасту свое, гормоны больше в молодости чудят, все еще впервые и вновинку, весь этот чудесный максимализм, частенько до добра не доводящий, зато весело. Ну а после тридцати положен кризис (ну как у детей кризисы разных там лет) как способ перехода в новое возрастное состояние, именуемое мудростью или деменцией, ну тут уж как пойдет.

----------


## Wasted

Я вот только к своим 37 подбираясь, наконец ума-разума набрался. А когда-то до этих лет просто не доживали.

----------

